# Loose dog holes.



## dad2jj82 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey fellas.Hoping you can help. I am using a festool 20mm boring bit in my plunge router. I am using this with the dominofix router jig. Here is my dilemma. The hole being created is around 20.20mm. This causes a very loos fit with the 19.90mm dogs. I bought the TSO close fitting dogs 19.98mm these are also loose.My question I guess is this normal. I would think for 65$ the festool bit would be more precise. Has anyone else had this situation?When I watch videos guys have a hard time pulling their dogs out. Mine have no resistance at all, unless I wrap the dogs with "shim" making them around 20.15mm. What do you guys think? I wonder if it's me or the bit.Thanks fellas


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you measured the bit with a caliper? That would be my first move. However, I'd be shocked if the bit were THAT far out of spec. 
Second, I'd check my router for run out.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you using a Festool router with that jig? Just wondering if they somehow made it so it will only work accurately with their own tools.


----------



## dad2jj82 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lazy man it is not a festool router. It is a brand new Milwaukee 5616-24 router with a 8mm collet and 30mm guide bushing.


----------



## dad2jj82 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tedstor. I have measured it and am getting 20.06mm with my harbor Freight calipers. Maybe a stupid question but should I return that bit? .06 seems to be pretty far out for such an expensive bit.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Where did you buy it? Is it a local store or from an online one? If it's local, I'd go in and have them take a look at it. Otherwise, returning may be a good option if it was bought online.


----------



## dad2jj82 (Dec 23, 2013)

I bought it from toolnut.com. I think I will return it. I have read that others have had the same problem with the festool 20mm bit. Pretty disappointed to say the least. If you know of any other 20mm bit with tighter tolerance please let me know. Thanks for advice


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I had loose bench dog holes. Finally turned bench dogs from some Osage Orange I had and fit them to the holes.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the first thing I would have done was practice making dog holes on some scrap wood before committing to the bench…...!! That way you would know for sure, and then proceed on, or not….!!


----------



## dad2jj82 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rick I did practice on scrap. Tried on both melamine and plywood at different speeds. No way I would want to ruin a almost complete project.


----------

